#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Μείωση αποθεματικών ΤΣΜΕΔΕ λόγω "κουρέματος"

## Xάρης

Δεν μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω τα παρακάτω στοιχεία, τα οποία αν ισχύουν είναι απογοητευτικά.



*Πηγή:* Συνεργασία Αριστερών Μηχανικών για το ΤΕΕ

----------

